# Pond fishing after dark.



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

When/if you guys are fishing your favorite body of water after dark what are the lures you go to?? My Son and I have been fishing a pond after dark lately and had fair luck with the topwater bite..but I was wondering if we might be missing the boat by not throwing something else?? I very briefly threw a rubber worm and a rattletrap lastnight without luck, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

7 -10'' powerworms, usually dark. Casted near shore and jigged, swam or bounced.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jitterbug, Hula Popper, and other topwater are hard to beat on ponds at night. Also, don't forget about sitckbaits like Rogues, X-Raps etc. You can do very well on those with a stop and go retrieve. As mentioned large rubber worms as well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

My favorite night bait is a black Musky Jitterbug...but don't rule out buzzbaits either. If you want to stir things up, show those fish something they haven't seen in years. Try an old Creek Chub Injured Minnow or a Heddon Crazy Crawler. :Banane57:


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Rubber worm, the bigger the better. Carolina rig..work it slow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometimes I sneak on the golf course after dark (I always clean up after myself and try and leave the place better then I found it) thats down the street from my house I really enjoy using the top water bates but I use spinner bates and slow down the retrieve a little and do pretty well I have caught quite a few 8 pounders out of there I actually caught one this past sunday I will post the pic when I get off work....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Good info guys Thank You.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

Topwater bites are hard to beat. The next best lure is a black spinnerbait with a colorado blade - hands down, the best sub-surface lure for night fishing.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

rage topwater frog....black neon rigged weedless.....things make a ton of action on the surface....buy the coffee for scent...and then if u get a strike and it misses the frog....you can let it sink and it usually entices them to hit again thinking they injured whatever they were striking!!! Great nightime bait!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lizards texas rigged or carolina rigged. Football jigs can work well too. Like others said you can't really go wrong with power worms, jitterbugs, and buzzbaits.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Was only able to fish a short while tonight(work tomorrow) but a 4" rubber worm worked pretty good, caught 3 or 4 and lost 2 in about a hr of fishing a worm, caught a couple on jitterbugs as well.


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

carolina rigged tube...Garlic Bang actractant is a must for me...torpedo or woodchopper is fun, and definately black grass frog in veggies


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Other than topwater, a Black and blue jig and pig, or black and blue swimbaits with White or Chartreuse mixed in, are my main weapons....contrast is the color key to night fishing!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies..good info in all of them.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

gonna try my first night fishing at a small pond tonight havent caught anything in forever first thing i will be trying is a black n blue jig n pig a buzzbait and a hula popper then next will be black n blue midnight special spinnerbait has a single colorado blade and a rattle then some dark powerworms and havoc plastics one fish is the goal lol been doing terrible this is a smaller pond i can almost cast across it both ways think i should try a 1/4 oz jig to fall slower or a 1/2 oz one to move more water?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Right about dark I would go with a Jitterbug if you have one. I love them on topwater! Otherwise you seem to have a good plan for me to follow! LOL

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

think im gonna try the 1/2 just for the better feel i dunno how much light will be at this place im guessing not alot but hopefully just a bit good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The other night I had descent luck on a weightless 4" rubber worm, it was hard sometimes to watch line movement or feel bites but I managed a handfull in about 45 minutes of fishing it, going to try again tonight.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Try waking a swim bait or spinner bait. Looks like a fleeing bait fish and more subtle than a buzz bait or popper.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, went out again last night and all I can say is that I am really starting to like this rubber worm deal. Action wasnt fast and furious but we pulled enough to keep it interesting. Fished a 6" Berkley power worm, black with a chartruese tail. Fished it weightless and just dunked it in and around vegetation. I am pretty new to worm fishing and was wondering the different ways you guys rig your worms and the size hook you use??


----------

